# If you're good



## Encolpius

Hallo, hier ist der Satz: *If you're good* I'll take you to the zoo. Das kann ein Vater ihrem 5-jährigen Sohn sagen.
Deutsch: *Wenn du gut bist*, nehme ich dich in den Zoo. Richtig? Kann man im ersten Teil nicht Futur verwenden? *Wenn du gut wirst*...
Danke.


----------



## Gernot Back

Encolpius said:


> Deutsch: *Wenn du gut bist*, nehme ich dich in den Zoo.


Ich würde sagen:

_Wenn du brav bist, gehen wir zusammen in den Zoo._​


Encolpius said:


> Kann man im ersten Teil nicht Futur verwenden? *Wenn du gut wirst*...


Nein, aber das wäre auch kein Futur, sondern das Kopula-Verb _werden _in Kombination mit einem prädikativen Adjektiv.


----------



## Encolpius

Also, kein Futur. Danke. 
Kann man sein Kind nicht in den Zoo nehmen?


----------



## Gernot Back

Encolpius said:


> Kann man sein Kind nicht in den Zoo nehmen?


Nein, eher _mitnehmen_, aber das würde man nur sagen, wenn man als Erwachsener sowieso vorhätte, in den Zoo zu gehen, auch ohne das Kind.


----------



## Encolpius

Sehr, sehr interessant.


----------



## Frank78

Encolpius said:


> Also, kein Futur. Danke.



Futur kann stehen im Hauptsatz stehen, muss aber nicht. Es gibt keinen Bedeutungsunterschied.

Wenn du brav bist, _nehme ich dich mit in den Zoo/werde ich dich mit in den Zoo nehmen_.


----------



## Encolpius

Ich meinte Futur im ersten Teil: Wenn du brav wirst...


----------



## uress

Aber "wirst" IST KEIN FUTUR, sondern Präsent.
Futur wäre "sein wirst".


----------



## JClaudeK

Encolpius said:


> Ich meinte Futur im ersten Teil: Wenn du brav wirst...


wenn du brav wirst = if you become good


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, werden is a tough topic for a Hungarian


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Wenn du brav bist, gehen wir zusammen in den Zoo._


Oder:
_Wenn du brav bist, gehe ich mit dir in den Zoo._


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Oder:
> _Wenn du brav bist, gehe ich mit dir in den Zoo._


Aber mit _zusammen _(_Ich gehe zusammen mit dir in den Zoo, dieses Tiergefängnis_) kommt das Solidarische (_Ich will doch nur dein Bestes, wenn ich nicht will, dass du dich von meiner Hand reißt und allein über die Straße rennst_) doch viel besser zum Ausdruck!


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Aber mit _zusammen _ kommt das Solidarische doch viel besser zum Ausdruck!





Encolpius said:


> Kann man sein Kind nicht in den Zoo [mit]nehmen?


Es geht (mir) doch nur um verschiedene Möglichkeiten,  "to take sb. to the zoo" auszudrücken. Was hat das mit Solidarität zu tun?


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Es geht (mir) doch nur um verschiedene Möglichkeiten,  "to take sb. to the zoo" auszudrücken. Was hat das mit Solidarität zu tun?


Doch, mit dem Vorsatz "Wenn du brav bist" hat das sehr wohl etwas mit Solidarität zu tun!


----------



## JClaudeK

In dem Vorsatz "Wenn du brav bist" sehe ich  eine Art Erpressung, die m.E. keine "Solidarität" nach sich ziehen kann!


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> In dem Vorsatz "Wenn du brav bist" sehe ich  eine Art Erpressung, die m.E. keine "Solidarität" nach sich ziehen kann!


Ich sehe schon; du legst auf die Erziehung von Kindern genauso wenig Wert wie ich! Wer hingegen darauf Wert legt, bedient sich auch der Methode der _Erpressung_, wie wir ja beide aus der Erfahrung mit unseren eigenen Eltern wissen. Haben sie nicht aber doch letztlich einen guten Job damit gemacht?


----------



## uress

*Werden *ist eigentlich ganz einfach für die Ungarn, wenn sie es richtig lernen:

als Vollverb heißt es nämlich _válni valamivé_, und nie _lenni_, _lenni _heißt _sein_;

als Hilsverb -also immer mit einem Infinitiv zusamman- heißt es _-ni fogok, fogsz, usw_... -also nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Vollverb _fogni_!

(Die weiteren Möglichkeiten, wie Passiv, Konditional und Modalität, würde ich jetzt nicht ausführen wollen )

(Zu Solidarität: ehhh... Meine waren einfach nur streng, und ich hab wohl keine genügenden Erfahrungen mit elternlichen Erpressungen, um in diesem "zusammen" Soladarität zu sehen, ich kann dir und deiner Logik, Gernot, nicht ganz folgen   )


----------



## JClaudeK

uress said:


> ich kann dir und deiner Logik, Gernot, nicht ganz folgen


Mir geht es genauso.


Gernot Back said:


> Ich sehe schon; du legst auf die Erziehung von Kindern genauso wenig Wert wie ich!


Ganz im Gegenteil. Den Satz "Wenn du brav bist, machen wir dies und das." habe ich auch selbst schon als "Erziehungsmittel" angewendet, wenn auch mit mehr oder weniger schlechtem Gewissen.
Aber nach einem solchen Druckmittel von "Solidarität" zu reden (_gehen wir zusammen ..._) , halte ich  für  scheinheilig.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Haben sie nicht aber doch letztlich einen guten Job damit gemacht?


Wer kann/soll das beurteilen? Die erzogenen Kinder selber vielleicht - nach einigen Jahren?


----------



## Hutschi

Alternativ zu brav ist "Wenn du _*artig *_bist, nehme ich dich mit in den Zoo." oder verstärkt mit "schön": "Wenn du *schön* _*artig *_bist, nehme ich dich mit in den Zoo." (Das sagt man dann nicht mehr zu älteren Kindern, ebensowenig wie "brav/schön brav". Bei 5 Jahren ist es völlig ok. Ich denke, die Grenze liegt kurz nach der Einschulung.)

Ich ziehe "artig" gegenüber "brav" vor, es könnte regionale Unterschiede in der Verbreitung geben.

Einig sind wir, dass "gut" hier nicht idiomatisch ist.

Funktioniert:

_*"Wenn du ein guter Junge bist*,_ nehme ich dich in den Zoo."?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Funktioniert:
> _*"Wenn du ein guter Junge bist*,_ nehme ich dich in den Zoo."?


Ich persönlich würde das nie sagen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Bei einer konkreten Situation könnte es glaube ich funktionieren: „Komm, sei ein guter Junge und räum dein Zimmer auf, dann gehe ich am Sonntag mit dir in den Zoo.“


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> _*"Wenn du ein guter Junge bist*,_ nehme ich dich in den Zoo."?


Der fette Teil funktioniert grammatisch schon, klingt für mich aber sehr veraltet und aus meiner aktuellen, persönlichen Sicht nicht mehr idiomatisch. Der zweite Teil ist falsch, es müsste "mit in den Zoo" heißen.


----------



## Encolpius

Und könnte ich sagen: Wenn du brav bist, *bringe *ich dich in den Zoo.


----------



## Kajjo

Encolpius said:


> Wenn du brav bist, *bringe *ich dich in den Zoo.


Grammatisch korrekt, aber semantisch unsinnig. Das klingt so, als ob du den Sohn im Zoo abgeben würdest...


----------



## uress

Wenn Du Grimm heißt, darfst Du es


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Grammatisch korrekt, aber semantisch unsinnig. Das klingt so, als ob du den Sohn im Zoo abgeben würdest...


Es hängt hier stark vom Kontext ab, ob es wirklich unsinnig ist.

_(konstruiertes Beispiel)
Wenn du brav/artig/lieb bist, bringe ich dich in den Zoo. Deine Eltern warten dort schon auf dich._

---
_Wenn du nicht brav/artig/lieb bist, bringe ich dich in den Zoo. Du kannst dann bei den Affen wohnen._ (Hier ist Kajjos "im Zoo abgeben" als Drohung vorhanden, die natürlich nicht völlig ernst gemeint ist.)
_
Wenn du nicht mit den Faxen aufhörst, bringe ich dich in den Zoo zu den Affen._


----------



## uress

Genau  Auch mir ist nur das Affenhaus darüber eingefallen. Man bringt doch ein Tier in den Zoo, nicht das Kind


----------



## Hutschi

"Und könnte ich sagen: Wenn du brav bist, *bringe *ich dich in den Zoo."

Ohne Kontext hat aber Kajjo völlig recht. Grammatisch korrekt, aber semantisch unsinnig.

Es funktionieren unter anderem:


"Wenn du brav bist, *darfst du mit* in den Zoo."
"Wenn du brav bist, *gehen wir* in den Zoo."

"Wenn du brav bist, *besuchen wir* den Zoo."


----------



## deltron

Sagen deutsche Eltern auch "wenn du dich (gut) verhälst"?  Sehr häufig ist "If you're good" ein Synonym für "If you behave (yourself)" im ersten Teil solcher Ursache-Wirkung-Sätze von Eltern.


----------



## JClaudeK

Eine Entsprechung  für _"If you behave (yourself)"_ ist _"wenn du dich (gut/ ordentlich) *benimmst*"._

_- "wenn du dich (gut) verhältst"_ ist nicht idiomatisch in diesem Kontext.

cf. *Benimm* *Dich*!


----------



## Hutschi

"Benimm dich!" Ist idiomatisch.
Das passt nicht so gut zum Kontext "wenn, dann ...".
Es würde gehen: 
_Benimm dich! Sonst darfst du nicht mit!_

(Es wird nur situationsabhängig verwendet, zumindest in meiner Gegend.)
Das geht aber nur, wen derjenige sich gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt schlecht benimmt.

Ich denke eher in Richtung, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben: "Wenn du artig/brav/... bist, darfst du mit."


----------



## JClaudeK

_


Hutschi said:



			Das passt nicht so gut zum Kontext "wenn, dann ...".
		
Click to expand...

_Ich nehme an, dass es mit _"If you behave (yourself)" _genauso ist. Oder?

Edit (nach #34, 35):
Falls auf Deutsch _"wenn, dann ..." _nicht passen sollte, würde es auch auf Englisch nicht passen.


----------



## Hutschi

Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich die englische Kultur nicht so gut kenne. Ich nehme aber an,  dass es entweder anders ist, oder dass Encolpius nur eine Näherungsversion geschrieben hat, denn er scheint auch kein englischer Muttersprachler zu sein. (Sicher bin ich nicht.)
_Ergänzt:_

Relativ wörtlich: _Wenn du dich benimmst, darfst du mit._ funktioniert mit "wenn".


----------



## deltron

JClaudeK said:


> Ich nehme an, dass es mit _"If you behave (yourself)" _genauso ist. Oder?



Meiner Ansicht nach sind diese Sätze völlig austauschbar im Englischen:

If you're good, we can go to the movies.=If you behave (yourself), we can go to the movies.

If you're not good, we won't go to the movies.=If you don't behave (yourself), we won't go to the movies.

You'd better be good, or else we won't go to the movies.=You'd better behave (yourself), or else we won't go to the movies.

(edit: xpost mit Hutschi)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Relativ wörtlich: _Wenn du dich benimmst, darfst du mit._ funktioniert mit "wenn".


Das habe ich ja in #31 (implizit) geschrieben.

Der Imperativ "Benimm dich!" sollte das nur (als sprachliche Information) ergänzen.


----------



## Hutschi

Das war dann ein Missverständnis. Jetzt ist alles klar.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

deltron said:


> Meiner Ansicht nach sind diese Sätze völlig austauschbar im Englischen:
> 
> If you're good, we can go to the movies.=If you behave (yourself), we can go to the movies.


Im Deutschen ist „sei artig / brav“ glaube ich allgemeiner aufzufassen als „benimm dich“. Letzteres bezieht sich eher auf gute Manieren bzw. Höflichkeit. [Edit: Oder eben „Benimm“ oder „Benehmen“.] Ersteres könnte man auch in Sätzen wie „Sei artig und räum dein Zimmer auf“ benutzen.

Edit: Kleine Ergänzung noch, die ich vergessen hatte: Die Form „(ver)häl*t*st“ ist rechtschreiblich schwierig. Das erste „t“ wird zwar nicht gesprochen, aber geschrieben, weil es in der Grundform „(ver)halten“ enthalten ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die Form „(ver)häl*t*st“ ist rechtschreiblich schwierig. Das erste „t“ wird zwar nicht gesprochen,


Wie kommst du denn darauf? Natürlich werden beide "t"s gesprochen.
vgl.: _du hältst_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hm, da gibt es dann wohl regionale Unterschiede. Hier in Westfalen ist es nicht üblich, das erste „t“ mitzusprechen. In Berlin scheint es auch nicht üblich zu sein, s. o. #30 – wobei es natürlich auch ein Tippfehler sein könnte. Was die beiden Beispiele auf Forvo angeht, so spricht meorangnhon dieses „t“ auch nicht mit, oder so schwach, dass ich es nicht wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich finde auch, dass das erste t so schwach oder undeutlich gesprochen wird, dass es eher nicht wahrnehmbar ist. Die Aussprache /hälst/ klingt für mich normal gesprochen völlig normal.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Es steht auch in der Duden-Liste der rechtschreiblich schwierigen Wörter:
Duden | Liste der rechtschreiblich schwierigen Wörter


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Die Aussprache /hälst/ klingt für mich normal gesprochen völlig normal.


In einem anderen Forum habe ich vor Jahren schon einmal darüber gewitzelt, dass das Internet nie das geworden wäre, was es ist, ohne die vielen _Gal*l*er*ei*en pornographischen In*hals*._


----------

